# Montana Cattle Losses for 2018



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.drovers.com/article/montana-lost-37000-cattle-brutal-winter


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a shame....I was not aware of the brutal winter those folks had to deal with....it just was not well publicized here. Just goes to show that the media is totally indifferent to the plight of ranchers and farmers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree as this is the 1st time I've heard of Montana ranchers losing 37.000+ hd in 2018 Winter


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have to admit that I was unaware of the losses that Montana ranchers had until I read it. Here were we are, we had a fair amount of snow, and it stayed cold way into May. I planted about 100 grapevines about five years ago, and most of them froze back this year; most of them are starting over from the ground, and a few even winter killed. We fed our cows longer than we had anticipated; ended up having to buy hay this spring. It sure has been an odd year. We usually take our first cutting about the second week of June, but this year I think we will be cutting towards the end of next week. At this point our alfalfa is only about knee high,


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If they had cold weather like we had in Alberta is was bad. I remember we had a few days with windchill below-65 celcius or below -85 farenheit. It was around -50 celcius without wind. Cold enough i had calves in a barn out of the wind that froze their ears and they were 2-3 months old.
It was the second coldest few days i have seen.


----------

